# Different looking squirrel at our feeder



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

One day last week, this guy showed up under one of our feeders in the backyard. It's become a regular, showing up around 9 AM and again around 5 PM, but not spending as much time foraging as the other squirrels.

It appears to be a lot more wary than the normal grays, and gets the heck out of Dodge a lot faster than the rest when a hawk cruises through or our dogs are let out. 

I apologize for the quality of the photos - these were taken from one of the kitchen windows, with the screen in place and at maximum zoom, so they're not the best.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I have a black squirrel with a red tail at my feeder. I have four or five blacks and one gray and the black squirrels all harass the lone gray one. Racists?


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Squnk.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

That would make a beautiful mount! (Ducking under table...)


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wow, never saw one like that.


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

bobberbill said:


> Squnk


HA! Funny you say that because a couple of years ago we had a young gray that didn't have a tail frequenting the feeders. To see it hopping around, it looked a lot like a little bunny and my wife took to calling it "the squabbit". 



foxfire69 said:


> That would make a beautiful mount! (Ducking under table...)


Agreed! I've always wanted a gray, fox, and black mounted, and I think this one would look really neat right next to the others, but I'm afraid the wife would adamantly disagree with adding this one to the list...she already looks at it as a sort of pet.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Piebald


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Obviously a cross between a silverback and a squirrel. Don't let the kids out unsupervised!!! FM


----------



## Tamike3030 (Sep 7, 2016)

That is a fox squirrel. They don't live around humans like the gray squirreks


----------



## HORNSnHOOKS (Mar 25, 2017)

Exactly what I what I was thinking. A skunk and squirrel got busy.


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

Tamike3030 said:


> That is a fox squirrel. They don't live around humans like the gray squirreks


Not sure where you are from but around here we don't even have any gray squirrels. Fox and Black are all I see and they have no problem hanging out in the yard around us silly humans.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Gamechanger said:


> One day last week, this guy showed up under one of our feeders in the backyard. It's become a regular, showing up around 9 AM and again around 5 PM, but not spending as much time foraging as the other squirrels.
> 
> It appears to be a lot more wary than the normal grays, and gets the heck out of Dodge a lot faster than the rest when a hawk cruises through or our dogs are let out.
> 
> ...


It appears it doesn't have any front feet!


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

Bucman said:


> It appears it doesn't have any front feet!


HA! Good observation, but that's just because it had it's paws curled up next to it's body every time I snapped a photo. Trust me, this squirrel could run and climb with the best of them, and Max can attest to that. 



Tamike3030 said:


> That is a fox squirrel. They don't live around humans like the gray squirreks


Sorry, it's definitely a gray. We don't have fox squirrels in the area, although I surely wish we did. I envy the folks who have fox, black, and grays available.

Sadly, the squirrel in the photos hasn't been around for at least a couple of months. Don't know if it moved off or wound up as a meal for some predator. Lots of hawks, owls, and fox in the area, as well as the occasional domestic or feral cat, and that white showed up pretty well in the woods. Miss seeing it eating its supper under the feeder while we ate ours.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I had the "fur" from one I shot in Yankee Springs as a young man that had gray, black, and the reddish-brown coloring's of the fox squirrel all on it. Had it all stretched and salted down, not sure what became of it. Was pretty cool, this one is equally as cool!


----------

